# Username change



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 12, 2008)

Not sure who to address this to, so I am asking here.  I wanted to change my username to just my name, Daniel Sullivan.  Is that possible?

Thank you,

Daniel


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2008)

All set.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 12, 2008)

You rock!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't worry, I won't tell anyone you use to be Celtic Tiger


----------



## crushing (Dec 12, 2008)

I won't tell either; because I'm never sure if Celtic it is pronounced Keltic or Seltic.  ;-)


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 12, 2008)

Both are accepted, but the the hard c is the technically correct, though I personally prefer the sound of the soft c.  After all, wouldn't it be weird to root for the Boston _K_eltics?

Daniel


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2008)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Both are accepted, but the the hard c is the technically correct, though I personally prefer the sound of the soft c. After all, wouldn't it be weird to root for the Boston _K_eltics?
> 
> Daniel


 

Can I still refer to you as "That Irish Cat?" It has that kinda Sammy Davis Jr. ring to it.:ultracool


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey can I change my name to just Jimmy Mann?


----------

